# A Few More Trumpets, Yelpers and a Set



## ghost1066 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here just a few more that I have done. Tree yelpers, trumpets and a double dyed and stabilized curly box elder and ABW set.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice you've been busy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 6, 2020)

I would be hard pressed to pick a favorite because they all look great. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 6, 2020)

LabsRUsII said:


> Nice you've been busy


Lol this is just a tiny fraction of what I have made. I have no idea how many calls I've made in the last year not including all the other things I make. At least count we had over 60 different things we make in our shop and there are only 2 of us taking things from the tree in the field to finished products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 6, 2020)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 6, 2020)

I love that first set!! Heck I love them all

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 6, 2020)

All nice stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 7, 2020)

Great array of rainbow calls! Congrats on your productivity! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 7, 2020)

These are fantastic as well! 

Are you selling them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2020)

Amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 7, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> These are fantastic as well!
> 
> Are you selling them?


Yes they are all for sale if I haven't sold them already. The trumpets and yelpers have become my best sellers of all products except blanks.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice stuff, please keep posting to give us incentive and inspiration.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

